# Eye of Round



## smokeymose (Jun 18, 2017)

The daughter called yesterday morning saying she'd be bringing the family down Sunday for dinner. Wonderful! So the Mrs suggested a Chuck Roast in the crock pot.
Alas, the grocery didn't have anything bigger than 2 1/2#, but they had Eye of Round for $3.49#! Change of meat plans...
I trimmed up a nice one, dusted with SPOG, sealed and dropped into the Sous Vide cooler at noon Saturday at 130F.












IMG_2166.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 18, 2017


















IMG_2167.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 18, 2017


















IMG_2168.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 18, 2017


















IMG_2171.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 18, 2017






Took it out at noon today, seared (could have used a bigger pan), and snuggled it down into the potatoes, carrots and onions the Mrs already prepared.












IMG_2179.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 18, 2017


















IMG_2180.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 18, 2017





It'll reside there on low until dinner time.
Plate pics later!


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 18, 2017)

Dinnertime
Fork tender and tasty












IMG_2182.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 18, 2017


















IMG_2183.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 18, 2017





Thanks for looking!


----------



## b-one (Jun 18, 2017)

Looks moist still,how long was it in the crockpot?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 19, 2017)

It looks delicious!

Nicely done!

Point!

Al


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 19, 2017)

b-one said:


> Looks moist still,how long was it in the crockpot?


About 4 1/2 hours, b.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2017)

Awesome!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






This is what I asked anybody to do, before I got my SV.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now I have one & have a Plan to follow. All I need is an Eye Round on sale!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So you did 24 hours @ 130°. Then 4 1/2 hours in the Crock.

What was it like before the Crock?

Was that step needed to be Fork Tender?

Looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 19, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> It looks delicious!
> 
> Nicely done!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Al. It was!

Turns out we could have gotten by with the little chuckie after all. The grandkids ate like birds. Neither one would eat carrots or potatoes. Granddaughter only wanted meat and grandson just wanted bread. I told grandson he would never get arms like Popeye if he didn't eat more but it backfired. He had never heard of Popeye. They said they were too full still from lunch, but when daughter brought out the ice cream 15 minutes later they suddenly got appetites. It was hard to keep our mouths shut. We decided next time we'll just order a pizza.

Oh well, plenty of leftovers and I got to try something else in the Sous Vide. My other granddaughter is coming tonight to stay with us a couple of days and she's not a picky eater. She'll eat whatever you put in front of her as long as it's not too spicy and tell her that grandpa made it :-)

Dan


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 19, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bear!

In retrospect, I wish I had cut a piece off before laying in the crock just to see what it looked like, but I really think all the tenderizing was done in the sous vide. All the crock really did was keep it warm til dinner.

It seems Eye has been on sale a lot here (at least at Meijer). Keep your eyes peeled, it might be a regional thing...

Dan


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> Thanks, Bear!
> 
> In retrospect, I wish I had cut a piece off before laying in the crock just to see what it looked like, but I really think all the tenderizing was done in the sous vide. All the crock really did was keep it warm til dinner.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, Dan!!

Now I'm glad I didn't already get an Eye Round ---Your Success will be my Path when I get one!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi Dan,

I finally got some Eye Round ($3.29), and did mine pretty close to what you used on yours.

Did a thinner one since for 24 hours, instead of 27.

Anyway, Here it is:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/267158/finally-eye-round-in-the-sv-fork-tender

Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 25, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Hi Dan,
> I finally got some Eye Round ($3.29), and did mine pretty close to what you used on yours.
> Did a thinner one since for 24 hours, instead of 27.
> 
> ...



Very nice, Bear!
I don't think anyone believes "fork tender". You have to experience it. I've been busy and didn't see your post, and now you made the roundabout with it!  Thumbs Up

Dan


----------

